# Operation Blue Star: Justice Awaited



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Operation Blue Star: Justice Awaited*
Submitted 19 hrs 21 mins ago Bassam Javed

The Operation ‘Blue Star’ was conducted by the Indian army from June 3 to 6, 1984, inside the worship place of the Sikhs holiest shrine - the Golden Temple. Golden Temple is a nerve centre of the Sikh religious and political authority. On the fateful night of June 4, the genocidal massacre of hundreds of Sikhs coincided with a Sikh annual festival wherein pilgrims had converged to the Golden Temple from all over the world on June 3 to participate. The gathering comprised elderly, women and children, who unfortunately got trapped inside the temple once the Indian army started pounding the religious complex with heavy artillery shells without any warning. 

Coinciding with the assault on the Golden Temple, 38 other Gurdwaras (Temples) were also attacked by the Indian army across the state. The Times of London had covered the Sikhs extermination by writing: “Several Sikhs were shot at point blank range by troops who first tied their hands behind their backs.” There were no precise body counts done. The government projected figures of 493 civilians killed in the ruthless operation, whereas independent groups like Citizens for Democracy estimated the casualties as 8,000 Sikhs killed during the operation. 

So 26 years on, the emotional scars inflicted through the barbaric attack on the fateful night of June 4-5 on Sikhism’s holiest shrine, are far from being healed. The victims of the highly tabulated atrocities against the Sikh community throughout India still strive to seek justice from the largest democracy of the world that unfortunately happens to be their country of living also.

The Indian government had rightly conceived that somehow it could take such brutal action in utter defiance of international law and opinion, with not much criticism from the international community. Despite the huge loss of Sikhs’ lives the operation failed to jolt the collective world conscience, especially the West on the biggest massacre of unarmed Sikhs by an organised military force.

Operation Blue Star, according to many Sikhs worldwide and in Britain, was a well orchestrated plan to suppress the Sikh faith itself through massacre along with worldwide vilification of its practitioners. That still is visible when it comes to giving equal opportunities to the Sikhs. In an Amnesty International (UK Chapter) report of 2008, the events that took place 26 years ago in the Golden Temple describes them as a “national disgrace” for India, as the government has failed so far to mete out justice to those responsible for the anti-Sikh riots in Delhi. 

The events of June 1984 demonstrate the fragility of Indian democracy, and an example of modern day massacre of a religious minority on a grandeur scale. The Indian official media continues to overlook the events of the operation, and still tries to justify the massacre. For example, an Indian government sponsored BBC documentary aired in January this year compared Sikh martyr, a saint and a great leader Jarnail Singh Bhinrawale, with Osama Bin Laden. 

About 26 years have passed since the greatest Sikh tragedy took place at the hands of the Indian army. Yet, there are two issues before the bewildered Sikh victims of the Indian efforts to exterminate their community. The first one is that “was the army action necessary and unavoidable?” And the second is that “if the action was unavoidable, could it not have taken any other saner form that could prevent destruction, bloodshed and brutalities of the Indian army?”

Despite the establishment of innumerable high-powered committees from time to time on the issue, a few people have been booked whereas the actual perpetrators of the crimes remain eluding the call of justice. Without resolve and political will, the culprits will never be nabbed. It is believed that some of the Congress leaders were also involved in the genocide. There are also possibilities that under the patronage of the Indian army and some leaders at that time some other fanatic groups may have also been active in carrying out the massacre. The eyewitnesses of the 1984 Sikh genocide still recall the swiftness and military precision of the marauding gangs under the guidance of the Indian army that went on a burning spree of innocent and unarmed Sikhs, including the elderly and children. Same madness was also observed during the demolition of Babri Mosque and the last pogrom of Muslims in the Indian State of Gujarat. The involvement of Hindu fanatics in the massacre has never been considered or investigated at any forum to-date.

A document titled Indra Congress - RSS collusion, authored by a luminary and veteran of RSS Nana Deshmukh, was published in one of the weekly Hindi language magazine Pratipaksh in its edition of November 25, 1984. The document highlights some of the unhidden aspects of genocide and justifies the massacre of the Sikh community, as the result of genuine feeling of anger among Hindus of India. 

The Golden Temple, also humbly known as The Harmandir Sahib, brings peace and solace for those who seek spiritual succour. This place of worship was brutally assaulted by the Indian army. More than the tragedy of the slain innocent men, women and children, who had gathered to pay homage to the martyrdom gurpurab of Guru Arjan Dev Ji, the Golden Temple still remains a sinister reminder for the 20th Century society, which boasts the sanctity of individual rights and privileges, that India could still adopt barbaric methods to curb the democratic rights of a section of its society. The ghastly invasion of the Golden Temple has acted as a catalyst on the psyche of the Sikh nation around the globe. The incident led them to introspect, to redouble their resolve in achieving justice for the slaughter and to water their roots afresh to have their identity acknowledged by the Indian State. The present Indian government led by Mr Manmohan Singh, who himself is a Sikh, must take on as a moral obligation to address the campaign for justice, in order to assuage the sense of mass grief that is abundantly prevalent in the Sikh community. 

_The writer is a freelance columnist. _


http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/Opinions/Columns/08-Jun-2010/Operation-Blue-Star-justice-awaited


----------



## maskinji (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicely put words. Can please provide the article by nana deshmukh of rss, if you have ??


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 9, 2010)

*The Deshmukh document is reproduced below. It is translated here from Hindi: *

*MOMENTS OF SOUL SEARCHING*








Indira Gandhi ultimately did secure a permanent place at the doorstep of history as a great martyr. With her dynamism borne out of her fearlessness and dexterity, she was able to take the country forward like a colossus for over a decade and was able to build an opinion that she alone understood the realities of the country, that she alone had the ability to run the decadent political system of our corrupt and divided society, and probably that she alone could keep the country united. She was a great lady and her death as a brave leader had added to her greatness. She was killed by a person in whom she kept faith despite several complaints. Such an influential and busy personality was killed by a person who had the duty to protect her person. This act came as a blow not only to her admirers in the country and the world but also her critics. This cowardly and treacherous act of killing not only ended the life of a great leader but also killed, in the name of the Panth, the mutual faith of humanity. Explosion of sudden arson and violent hysteria throughout the country was probably a direction-less and improper expression of the hurt, anger and feeling of loss of her followers. Lakhs of her followers used to see her as the only defender, powerful protector, and a symbol of united India. It is a different matter whether this is right or wrong.

For these innocent and uninformed followers, the treacherous murder of Indira Gandhi was the tragic culmination of the poisonous campaign of separatism, antagonism and violence conducted over the previous three years in which hundreds of innocents had to lose their invaluable lives and the sanctity of religious places was destroyed. This campaign assumed an ominous pace after the painful army action in June which, in the eyes of most of the people of the country, had become necessary to protect the sanctity of the religious places. Barring a few exceptions, the Sikh community observed silence for a long time on the barbaric massacres and heinous killings of innocent people, but they condemned the long-pending army action with anger and dangerous explosiveness. The country was stunned at their attitude. The army action was compared to the “gallu ghara” action of Ahmed Shah Abdali in 1762 to desecrate the Harmandir Sahib. Without going into the objectives of the two incidents, Mrs. Gandhi was pushed into the category of Ahmed Shah Abdali. She was termed the enemy of the Sikh panth and big prizes were announced on her head. On the other hand Bhindrawale who was guilty of heinous crimes against humanity in the name of religion was hailed as a martyr. Open display of such feelings in different parts of the country and abroad played a special role in increasing the distrust and alienation between the Sikhs and the rest of Indians. In the background of this distrust and alienation, stunned and bewildered people accepted the validity of the rumours of celebrations by the Sikhs at the heinous murder of Indira Gandhi by her Sikh bodyguards in retaliation of the army action. Of these the most hurting explanation was that of Giani Kripal Singh who being the Head Granthi considered himself to be the sole spokesman of the Sikh community. He said that he expressed no sorrow at the death of Indira Gandhi. This statement added fuel to the fire of boiling anger. No immediate and natural condemnation of this despicable statement by an important leader came from responsible Sikh leaders, intellectuals or organization. Therefore the already angered common and unimaginative people took it as correct that the Sikhs celebrated the death of Indira Gandhi. Because of this belief, selfish elements could succeed in making the common people become violent against the hapless Sikhs.

This was a most explosive situation which needed utmost patience and skilful conduct on behalf of our Sikh brothers. I am saying this, being a life member of the RSS, because on January 30, 1948 a Hindu fanatic, who was a Marathi and had no relation with the RSS, rather was a bitter critic of the Sangh, committed unfortunate killing of Mahatma Gandhi. On this occasion we also suffered the sudden eruption of hysteria, loot and atrocities of misdirected people. We ourselves saw how selfish elements who were well acquainted with this incident, deliberately declared a murderer to be a member of the RSS and also spread the rumour that the RSS people were celebrating throughout the country death of Mahatma Gandhi, and thus they succeeded in diverting the love and the feeling of loss and hurt in the hearts of people for Gandhi. Such feelings were spread against Swayamsewaks and their families, particularly in Mahrashtra.

Having gone through such experiences myself, I can understand the strong reaction and feeling of innocent Sikh brothers who became of victims of sudden eruption of people’s violent hysteria. In fact, I would like to condemn in strongest words the inhuman barbarity and cruelty on Sikh brothers in Delhi and elsewhere. I feel proud of all those Hindu neighbours who protected lives and property of troubled Sikh brothers without caring for their lives. Such things one being heard from all over Delhi. These things have practically increased the faith in natural goodness of human behavior and particularly faith in Hindu nature.

I am also worried at the Sikh reaction in such delicate and explosive situation. As an activist engaged in national reconstruction and unity for half a century and being a well wisher of Sikh community I am hesitating in saying that if reactive armed action by Sikhs is even partly true then they have not been able to evaluate the situation correctly and comprehensively and as a result could not respond according to the situation. Here I wish to draw the attention of all my countrymen including Sikhs that in a similar difficult situation arising out of murder of Mahatma Gandhi when in the hysteria against the RSS crimes of destruction of property, heinous burning alive of children, inhuman cruelty etc. were being committed and the news was reaching Nagpur from all over India, then the ‘dictator’ of the RSS known as the so-called big private army, the then head of the Sangh late M.S. Golwalkar issued an appeal in Nagpur on February 1, 1948 to the lakhs of armed young followers throughout the country in the following unforgettable words:

‘I direct all my Swayamsewak brothers that despite spread of provocation due to lack of understanding, they should adopt cordial attitude towards all and remember that this mutual distrust and improper hysteria is the result of the love and respect that the whole country has for Mahatma who made the country great in the eyes of the world. We salute such great respected departed soul’.

These were not empty words to hide cowardice and helplessness in the hopeless situation. In those life threatening serious moments he proved that every word of his appeal had a meaning. On the evening of February 1, hundreds of Swayamsewaks in Nagpur urged for armed resistance and resisting till the last drop of their blood to stop the probable attack on their leader the same night. And some associates of Guruji told him of a conspiracy against his life and requested to shift his residence to a safe place before the attack, Guruji told them in such a black moment also that if the same people whom he had truly and with full ability, served throughout his life wanted to take his life, then why and for whom he should save his life. Thereafter he cautioned them in stern voice that even if a drop of blood of his countrymen was shed in saving him, then such a life would be useless for him. History is a witness that lakhs of Swayamsewaks spread throughout the country followed this directive word by word. Though they had to digest vulgarities in exchange of their patience and tolerance but there was a faith to give them patience that whatever may happen to them in present condition, history will definitely prove them innocent.

I hope that in present difficult situation my Sikh brothers will also show the above-referred patience and tolerance. But I am deeply pained to know that rather than displaying such tolerance and patience at some places they have retaliated against the crowd with arms and played into the hands of such selfish elements who were eager to spread the trouble. I am surprised how a section of our society considered to be most disciplined, organized and religious, adopted such a negative and self-defeating attitude. May be they could not get proper leadership at the moments of such a crisis. Through my scanty study and understanding of Sikh history I consider that such a nonpolitical reaction of Sikhs in moments of such a crisis came from their complete involvement with teachings of love, tolerance and sacrifice of Sikh nature. Warrior nature of Sikh religion was a short time provision against barbarity of foreign Mughals which was taught by tenth Guru. For him Khalsa was a relatively small part of a broad Hindu-Sikh brotherhood and was designed as an armed hand to defend Hindu community and its traditions. Guru Govind Singh laid down for Khalsa followers five KS (Kesh, Kripan, Kangha, Kara and Kachha) and ‘Singh’ in the name of Khalsas. This was a symbol of their being soldiers. But unfortunately today these only are being projected as basic and necessary forms of Sikh religion.

I am sorry to say that Sikh intellectuals too have failed to understand that conversion of Sikh religion into Khalsaism is a much later event and this was due to deliberate plan of British imperialists to divide and rule in Punjab. Its aim was to cut the Sikhs off from their Hindu environ. Unfortunately, after independence power hungry politicians kept alive for their own interest the unnaturally born problems of separation and equal existence, and carried forward the game of imperialists to divide and rule by their vote bank politics. This improper equating of Sikhs with militant Khalsaism is not only the basic root of separatist tendencies in some parts of Sikh community, but it also raised militancy and faith in the power of weapons to the level of religious worship.

This religious worship gave rise to terrorist movement like Babbar Khalsa in the second decade and recently Indira Gandhi was killed as a result of 
terrorist wave under the leadership of Bhindrawale and a long ‘hit list’ is yet to be executed.

I used to imagine that Sikh community has freed itself totally from illiteracy, ignorance, frustration and defeatism in which it was in the fifth decade of 19th century after losing its freedom and which was exploited by cunning British imperialists and selfish Sikh elites for their selfish interests. It is clear that in eighth decade Sikhs adorning the places of high responsibility represent highly educated, laborious, vigilant, relatively rich, enlightened and active section of Indian society in every walk of life. In nineteenth century their experiences and vision was limited to the boundaries of the then Punjab but today they are spread not only throughout India but throughout the world, and they are in a situation to directly know the conspiracies of big powers which are being hatched against independent and united India rising strongly in the world. In such an advantageous situation they should know their historical development as an integral part of India.

Such a revaluation of history will give them the opportunity to see many wrong formulations of their own religion and past which has been systematically drilled into their brains by wrong and distorted historical writings by British administrators and intellectuals about nature and development of their religion. Such an attempt will take them to their real roots.

This is the time that our Sikh brothers should search their hearts so that they can get rid of the false description inserted by British imperialists and power greedy opportunist people into their basic religious nature. Removal of such false descriptions is necessary to bridge the gulf of distrust and alienation between two communities of similar destiny, nature and similar traditions. I am afraid that without such a self-introspection and revaluation of history they would not be able to live with peace among themselves and with other countrymen. A disinterested analysis of their own enlightened interests will be enough to make them understand that their fate is indivisibly linked with the destiny of India. Such an understanding will save them from falling prey to the disruptive and destructive interests of foreign powers.

I disbelieve (sic) that my Sikh brothers will accept the cautious words of spiritual expression of a well-wisher.

Lastly, it is not to deny the truth that sudden removal of Indira Gandhi from Indian political scene has created a dangerous void in the Indian common life. But India has always displayed a characteristic inner strength in the moments of such crisis and uncertainty. According to our traditions, responsibility of power has been placed on the inexperienced shoulders of relatively young person in a lively and peaceful manner. It will be hasty to judge the potentialities of his leadership at this time. We should give him some time to show his ability.

On such challenging juncture of the country, in the meanwhile he is entitled to get full cooperation and sympathy from the countrymen, though they may belong to any language, religion, caste or political belief.

In the capacity of a nonpolitical constructive worker I only hope and pray that God bless him with more mature, balanced, inner strength and ability to give an impartial Govt. to the people so that he can take the country to real prosperous unity and glory.

Guru Nanak Divas
November 8, 1984
*Nana Deshmukh*

http://www.milligazette.com/dailyupdate/2005/20050811a.htm

*Genocide 1984: long search for culprits / RSS angle* 

By Shamsul Islam

Published in the 16-30 November 2004 print edition of MG

Full 20 years have elapsed since genocide of Sikhs took place in November 1984. Despite the constitution of innumerable high-power committees, police investigation teams and commissions these are few small fries who have been booked; the real culprits are still eluding the call of justice. The Nanavati Commission which was constituted in 2002 has recently been given another extension till December 2004. The reality is that in last 20 years though the country has been ruled by every shade of political opinion there has been no political will to prosecute the culprits. 

It is generally believed that the Congress cadres were behind this genocide. This may be true but there were other forces too which actively participated in this massacre and whose role has never been investigated. Those who were witness to the genocide of 1984 were stunned by the swiftness and military precision of the killer marauding gangs (later on witnessed during the Babri mosque demolition, burning alive of Dr. Graham Steins with his two sons and recent pogrom of the Muslims in Gujarat) who went on a burning spree of the innocent Sikhs. This was beyond the capacity of the Congress thugs. 

Recently, a crucial document has surfaced which may throw some light on the unhidden aspects of the genocide. It was authored and circulated by a luminary and veteran of the RSS, Nana Deshmukh on November 8, 1984. *Interestingly, this document was published in the Hindi Weekly Pratipaksh edited by George Fernandes (Defence Minister of India 1999-2004, and presently a great pal of the RSS) in its edition of November 25, 1984 titled ‘Indira Congress-RSS collusion’ with the following editorial comment*:

“The author of the following document is known as an ideologue and policy formulator of the RSS. After the killing of Prime Minister (Indira Gandhi) he distributed this document among prominent politicians. It has a historical significance that is why we have decided to publish it, violating policy of our Weekly. This document highlights the new affinities developing between the Indira Congress and the RSS. We produce here the Hindi translation of the document.”

This document may help in unmasking the whole lot of criminals involved in the massacre of innocent Sikhs who had nothing to do with the killing of Indira Gandhi. This document may also throw light on where the cadres came from, who meticulously organized the killing of Sikhs. Nana Deshmukh in this document is seen outlining the justification of the massacre of the Sikh community in 1984. According to him the massacre of Sikhs was not the handiwork of any group or anti-social elements but the result of a genuine feeling of anger among Hindus of India. 

This document also shows the true degenerated and fascist attitude of the RSS towards all the minorities of India. The RSS has been arguing that they are against Muslims and Christians because they are the followers of foreign religions. Here we find them justifying the butchering of Sikhs who according to their own categorization happened to be the followers of an indigenous religion.

The RSS often poses as a firm believer in Hindu-Sikh unity. But in this document we will hear from the horse’s mouth that the RSS like the then Congress leadership, believed that the massacre of the innocent Sikhs was justified. Nana Deshmukh in this document is seen outlining the justification of the massacre of the Sikh community in 1984. His defence of the carnage can be summed up as in the following.

The massacre of Sikhs was not the handiwork of any group or anti-social elements but the result of a genuine feeling of anger among Hindus of India. 


Deshmukh did not distinguish the action of the two security personnel of Mrs. Indira Gandhi, who happened to be Sikhs, from that of the whole Sikh community. From his document it emerges that the killers of Indira Gandhi were working under some kind of mandate of their community. Hence attacks on Sikhs were justified. 


Sikhs themselves invited these attacks, thus advancing the Congress theory of justifying the massacre of the Sikhs.


He glorified the ‘Operation Blue Star’ and described any opposition to it as anti-national. When Sikhs were being killed in thousands he was warning the country of Sikh extremism, thus offering ideological defense of those killings. 


It was Sikh community as a whole which was responsible for violence in Punjab.


Sikhs should have done nothing in self-defence but showed patience and tolerance against the killer mobs.


These were Sikh intellectuals and not killer mobs which were responsible for the massacre. They had turned Sikhs into a militant community, cutting them off from their Hindu roots, thus inviting attacks from the nationalist Indians. Interestingly, Deshmukh would not mind having militant Hindus. Moreover, he treated all Sikhs as part of the same gang and defended attacks on them as a reaction of the nationalist Hindus. 


He described Indira Gandhi as the only leader who could keep the country united and on the killing of such a great leader such killings could not be avoided.


Rajiv Gandhi who succeeded Mrs. Gandhi as the Prime Minister of India and justified the nation- wide killings of Sikhs by saying, “When a huge tree falls there are always tremors felt”, was lauded and blessed by Nana Deshmukh at the end of the document.


Shockingly, the massacre of Sikhs was being equated with the attacks on the RSS cadres after the killing of Gandhiji and we find Deshmukh advising Sikhs to suffer silently. Everybody knows that the killing of Gandhiji was inspired by the RSS and the Hindutva Ideology whereas the common innocent Sikhs had nothing to do with the murder of Mrs. Indira Gandhi.


There was not a single sentence in the Deshmukh document demanding, from the then Congress Government at the Centre, remedial measures for controlling the violence against the minority community. Mind this, that Deshmukh circulated this document on November 8, 1984, and from October 31 to this date Sikhs were left alone to face the killing gangs. In fact November 5-10 was the period when the maximum killings of Sikhs took place. Deshmukh was just not bothered about all this.

Deshmukh document did not happen in isolation. It represented the real RSS attitude towards Sikh genocide of 1984. The RSS is very fond of circulating publicity material, especially photographs of its khaki shorts- clad cadres doing social work. For the 1984 violence they have none. In fact, Deshmukh’s article also made no mention of the RSS cadres going to the rescue of Sikhs under siege. This shows up the real intentions of the RSS during the genocide.

There is not a single sentence in the Deshmukh document demanding, from the then Congress Government at the Centre, remedial measures for controlling the violence against the minority community. Importantly, Deshmukh circulated this document on November 8, 1984, and from October 31 to this date Sikhs were left alone to face the killing gangs. George Fernandes while making this document public in 1984 wrote that it showed ‘Indira Congress-RSS collusion’. Nanavati Commission must investigate whether this collusion was confined to political sphere or went beyond to killing fields.


----------



## maskinji (Jun 9, 2010)

Khalsa ji,

This is indeed a Gem of a document to put forward to those who are ignorant, who dont want to beleive that there is a big script written to execute, to degenerate sikhs from practising their religion. Getting them into Hindu way of life and belief.

I am curious to know if there were any writers then who stood up for innocent sikhs massacred.


----------

